# First Resorts-Lowveld E-mail



## Dori (Mar 12, 2021)

I received an e-mail from First Resorts this morning regarding the sale of Lowveld Lodge. They are saying that owners will receive a certain distribution amount upon the completion of their audit. anyone else receive this?

Dori


----------



## Skatduder (Mar 14, 2021)

I received the email too. This is interesting since I quit paying my dues years ago.  
Now they want to give us money ? Its more that I paid for the resort. Humm. 
Show me the money. I bet it will be short the dues owed.


----------



## Dori (Mar 15, 2021)

Buried in the fine print, it states, “Levies due, if applicable, will be deducted from the above amount.”. Looks like we will not be going on a spending spree! We also stopped paying MFs when they prevented us from banking and exchanging our week.

Dori


----------



## TimeShareMaven (Jul 5, 2021)

Did anyone follow through after they received the earlier letter?  I received a new letter today, indicating that they could send the money through Paypal.  I'm trying to figure out if there's any scam element to this, or if it's legitimate.


----------



## Dori (Jul 6, 2021)

I received the same e-mail, but I'll pass on this, as I haven't paid MF's for several years, ever since Mr. Lamont got involved and did his "Presto Changeo Rearrangeo" with regards to trading, banking,  etc.

Dori


----------



## Skatduder (Aug 30, 2021)

I received this lucky lotto email too.. They wanted my bank account number. 
One thought, if we are on title they will need to get us to sign off on the property to sell it. 
Maybe I will send them a cash card visa number and see what happens.


----------



## zentraveler (Aug 30, 2021)

I know nothing about any of this, but if they want money up front it is a scam. Paypal?? Bank account number??? Run as fast as you can and don't sent them anything.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Sep 2, 2021)

Skatduder said:


> ........   One  thought, if we are on title they will need to get us to sign off on the property to sell it........





zentraveler said:


> I know nothing about any of this, but if they want money up front it is a scam. Paypal?? Bank account number??? Run as fast as you can and don't sent them anything.


@zentraveler - Lowveld is a legitimate South African timeshare.
that trades into RCI .

It is / was a popular resale TS trader - because the MF is paid in local currency. This resulted in a very low cost per TPU.
It sounds like it was sold and all owners of record may / could get a payout. Of course it too will be in local currency and fees will be deducted - so no TS  owner will get rich from this.


----------



## TimeShareMaven (Sep 13, 2021)

Did anyone find out if they would actually pay out, or did it work?  I continue to get emails from them.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 13, 2021)

We bailed out on Lowveld Lodge so long ago that we didn't even get any email or form letters or anything.  

When we bought our 2BR Lowveld Lodge unit, the price tag was $750 total.  That included several years of paid-ahead membership in RCI. 

At the time, we figured that if we got 3 exchanges into nice RCI timeshares in the USA, we would break even.  Anything beyond that would be gravy. 

That's pretty much the way it worked out before we bailed -- nice straight-weeks trades (in the pre-TPU era) into Vistana Orlando (2BR), HGVC Sea World (3BR), & Taranova-Imperialakes (Mulberry, FL -- 2BR).  

After we took the RCI points plunge (2005), we used Lowveld Lodge for _Points For Deposit_ a few times also, so those points were gravy.  

Before we found out about South African _tiger trader_ timeshares on the pages of TUG-BBS, we would never have considered paying good green money for something like that in a far-off land overseas.  When we did catch on, thanks to TUG, the South African timeshare we wanted was Dikhololo, which I believe is regarded as the original _tiger trader_.  The broker we used said Dikhololo was sold out & no longer available but Lowveld Lodge was just as good, so we went with Lowveld Lodge.   

It was nice while it lasted. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Dori (Sep 14, 2021)

Now I am getting phone calls from them, wanting me to call them in South Africa. Not going to happen, as I know that any money due to us would be gobbled up by the years of MFs that we ignored.

Dori


----------



## Skatduder (Nov 30, 2021)

Ok, this has gone full circle. I had a bank account I was going to close. It had $50 in it. So I responded to there email and asked for the balance and ledger sheet. 13,000 rand, weird.. Humm.. So I gave Lowvelt the routing numbers and account number figuring I'd loose $50.  Nothing happened. Back and forth emails. Nothing. Finally Tammy at First resort said some people have been getting paid through PayPal. We worked out the amount in Rand 13,000 something. I said do you want me to convert it to US dollars and she said yes. I sent them a PayPal bill for $850 USD.  Two days later I received the $850 less the PayPal fees in my PayPal account. $812.43  Oh happy days.. I paid $500 for this timeshare and had wonderful trades. Then like others I quit paying my dues and it was on the ledger sheet in negitive amounts. Still Unbelievable that I git paid.. Forget responding to all those other emails. Just respond to emails from Tammy. She got It done. Good luck


----------



## TimeShareMaven (May 6, 2022)

I received a new credit notification today, that they would send me a refund via paypal---my concern is that if I request payment that they'll then seek more $ in return for past maintenance fees, and that somehow Paypal will charge me for them (because I'm sending an initial invoice to them).  Skatduder---did that happen to you or anyone else?  If anyone else has successfully received refunds without problems, it would be great to hear.  Thanks.


----------



## Skatduder (May 7, 2022)

Once I sent them a bill through PayPal for the agreed amount I was paid in a couple of days. 
Good luck


----------



## Dori (May 7, 2022)

I received the email as well, but since we haven’t paid MFs for several years, I imagine they would deduct those before a final settlement. I will just ignore this.

Dori


----------

